# Pine river 25th or 26th



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
It looks like i wont be up for bribie this weekend as i not get any roof racks for the 4wd. So i going local will be putting in at the ramp near train bridge petrie lawnton thinking about going down some of the creeks around deep water bend or the mouth (dolies rock's) as for the day its open if any 1 want's in.


----------

